# North Georgia Timber Leases



## B767erDrvr

Does anyone have a list of timber companies in north Georgia.  Or just the name of your timber company.  I'm looking to lease some land that has some bears on it.  I've got a list of the bigger companies that's been posted on GON but many of them don't have leases/timber in north Georgia.

Thanks in advance,

Jodi


----------



## brownhounds

Forestar is the only one that I know of, but it is a big one.  I would also like to know if there are any smaller ones.


----------



## Foxford27

www.stregispaper.com

http://frcdataroom.com/timberlands_hunting_leases.asp



http://www.ingramentities.com/index.htm

http://www.crownpinetimber.com/

http://www.forestargroup.com/rec-use/leases.asp
click availabe leases, georgia, accept terms.

www.timberlandresource.net
click hunting leases

www.plumcreek.com
click timberland, recreation, hunting leases, click on Georgia, view tracts

www.flintplantation.net

http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com

http://www.pinesouth.com/

http://www.timbervest.net/index.php

http://www.knappbarrs.com/hl0907.htm

http://www.rayonierhunting.com/

http://www.legacywildlife.com/hunting.php

http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/content/view/40/9/

www.nationalhuntingleases.com
www.basecampleasing.com
www.kentuckydreamhunter.com
www.leasehunt.com
www.leasehunter.com
www.midwesthuntinglease.com
www.rayonierhunting.com
www.hightechredneck.com
www.crownpinetimber.com
www.deer-leases.com
www.bp-outdoors.com
www.northgeorgiahunting.com
www.findahuntinglease.com
www.deerhuntingchat.com
www.deerhuntingleases.com
www.WIHUNTINGLAND.com
www.huntnlandwisconsin.com
www.kansasfarmlease.com
www.ks-mo-hunt.org
www.illinoishuntinglease.com
www.worldclassoutdoors.com
www.huntdeerinohio.com
www.deerhuntingleasefinder.com
www.deertexas.com
www.craigslist.com


----------

